# trek 2.5 or trek 2.3 (2010 models)



## martinarchtech (3 Jan 2010)

i was wondering has anyone got either of theese trek roads bikes and what is their impression of them ?
i have narrowed my choice down to theese 2 . there is a difference of about 350 euros i the price of the 2 bikes. i am a recreational cyclist who is just intrested in fitness and maybe a few club runs later in the year.
this will be my main bike and will only be used in fine weather. i dont intend in replacing it for a long time so i am hoping for the 2.5 but just wondering is it that much better than the 2.3. i want to buy from the lbs because its 15 mile away and would suit me if anything need done .

any info much appreciated

martin


----------



## gaz (3 Jan 2010)

Looking at the specs the only difference i can see bar the saddle is the chain set and components which on the 2.3 is 105 and on the 2.5 is ultegra. 

The ultegra is slightly lighter and slightly better quality. but is that alone worth an extra £250? some may say not.


----------



## Garz (3 Jan 2010)

Agree with gaz.


----------



## martinarchtech (3 Jan 2010)

*trek bikes*

the 2.5 is hopefully the one ill go for. need to see it for real first but look good in pics. i would imagine this will be a big improvement on my other bike, a claud butler san remo - bought sep 09. i use this bike in the wet and winter time, keep the shiney new one for the good weather. 

i will also go for the triple which will suit my level of unfitness





i have chosen the trek because they offer a lifetime warrenty on frame, 5 yrs on fork and bontrager and i think 2 yrs on shimano. i have only ever had shimano 105 so an upgrade to ultegra would be good too





i thought that aluminum has a short lifespan as a frame 5 - 7 years so was amazed to see on trek website lifetime warrenty


----------



## CamR (4 Jan 2010)

I have had the 2.3(Compact) for a few months now. I have cycled for years but it is my first road bike.

My only criticism with the 105 groupset is that the Front shift from the small ring to the big ring feels a bit "agricultural", I don't know if the Ultegra would feel any smoother.

I have changed the stem from a 90mm to a 100mm and dropped the stem down 20mm to get a better fit and I have just changed the sadddle because the Bontrager gets a bit uncomfortable after about 30 miles.

Hth

Cam


----------



## Garz (5 Jan 2010)

What saddle did you change to?


----------



## CamR (5 Jan 2010)

I have just fitted a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow. It has only seen the garage and I haven't had a chance to ride on it because of the white stuff outside.


----------



## CamR (5 Jan 2010)

I have just fitted a Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow. It has only seen the garage and I haven't had a chance to ride on it because of the white stuff outside.


----------



## Garz (5 Jan 2010)

O.K. mate, please update us on it after a few hundred miles, im still using my de facto saddle and thinking maybe theres more comfort to be had on over 40 milers when it tends to not be so comfortable!


----------

